# GBAtemp.net EXCLUSIVE: DS-Xtreme *Update*



## shaunj66 (Aug 10, 2006)

*New DS Flash Kit: DS Xtreme *Update!**

GBAtemp.net Exclusive!





Here's an exclusive for you all! Arriving soon is a brand new DS flash kit, that runs completely from the DS slot -- The "DS Xtreme".






It's being developed by a newly assembled team called "DS-X" which have had a lot of previous experience in the console hacking business.
The DS Xtreme boasts some very impressive features that could easily knock all other current flash kits out of the water.

What are its main features? Let's take a look:
Runs completely from the DS slot - *No GBA cart required*,
No PassMe, WiFiMe, FlashMe required,
No need for external memory,
No additional hardware required,
*4Gbit (512MB)* of built-in onboard flash memory,
USB Plug 'n' Play - shows as a standard drive - *drag and drop*,
High-speed USB 2.0 connection (mini-B connector),
No software/patching required,
Hardware and firmware are fully upgradeable,
*Compatible with ALL current and future DS consoles,*
Full sized onboard EEPROM,
Same size as a standard DS game cartridge - *does NOT stick out*



 

 







We will have more information in the coming days.


*Update:* The DS Xtreme will retail for approx. £67.00 / €99.99 / $125.00.
Pre-orders are now being taken at Divineo.com


Hopefully GBAtemp.net will be recieving a sample soon, so we hope to tell you even more information about this new product!

Be sure to keep your eyes on *http://www.gbatemp.net*

More information:

http://www.ds-x.com
http://www.ds-xtreme.com

You can also visit their IRC channel to discuss this new product: *#ds-x on Efnet*


----------



## 754boy (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds cool. But that menu looks a little.....cheesy lol


----------



## Ysx (Aug 10, 2006)

The definition of awesome. 2gb and I'm sold.


----------



## omegatr0n (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah see i really dont dig the onboard flashcarm mem...but soon enough thing will be biiger


----------



## yuwing (Aug 10, 2006)

i don't like the idea of "no external", then again, if I didn't have a microSD, it's fine. 

"The DS Xtreme boasts some very impressive features that could easily knock all other current flash kits out of the water."
i still like GBA catridges for the fact u can get 4000 more games... 
the features don't impress me too much cuz they're almost the same as ninja


----------



## alexp2_ad (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Sounds cool. But that menu looks a little.....cheesy lol


True!

Still, I like the features, assuming game compatibility is good...


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(alexp2_ad @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> QUOTE(754boy @ Aug 10 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds cool. But that menu looks a little.....cheesy lol
> ...


Presuming their own specs are correct - "No software/patching required" then we can expect it to be fully 100% compatible with all DS games.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 10, 2006)

Everything about this cart seems perfect. I'm sold unless a horrible detail pops up.

And to those that don't think 4Gbit/512MB is enough, you can still have an average of 6-10 DS games on that.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 10, 2006)

Hopefully it wont have horrendeous writing times like the currect DS flashcart.


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(yuwing @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> i don't like the idea of "no external", then again, if I didn't have a microSD, it's fine.
> 
> "The DS Xtreme boasts some very impressive features that could easily knock all other current flash kits out of the water."
> i still like GBA catridges for the fact u can get 4000 more games...
> the features don't impress me too much cuz they're almost the same as ninja


Its not the same as the ninja cause this is 4GBIT wayyy bigger then the the Ninja which is 512Mbit however not sure if I like the usb port on the card itself....


----------



## bobbyblunt (Aug 10, 2006)

It seems there's a new cart every week now.
Please make it stop.


----------



## TheSpade (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree.  If everything is as promised, then it will be quite the evolution in flash cards.  Though, I am personally curious as to its power consumption.


----------



## meangreenie (Aug 10, 2006)

It's looks very vulnerable to a static shock, hopefully there will be a small rubber/plastic bung to put in that connecter socket.


----------



## Ipho (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool technolgie but, the thing is; you have to tho it whit the 512 MB. You cant upgrade that.. (Ok, 512 is a good for a couple roms, but more is always better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lasharor (Aug 10, 2006)

this looks really nice. But the card looks cheap. Whit that mini-b connector looks like it can break when you touch it.


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 10, 2006)

I have the same capacity on my G6 lite and it currently has like 10 games on it probally more


----------



## midigear (Aug 10, 2006)

*No PassMe, WiFiMe, FlashMe required

USB Plug 'n' Play - shows as a standard drive - drag and drop

No software/patching required*


OMG, if this product really does a good job of listed ferture above, this is the real deal, 
I am totally SOLD! 

anxious to see a review...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Yeah, they should change that menu design to a more contemporary and simple look…)


----------



## lasharor (Aug 10, 2006)

hmm but how will homebrew work on this ??


----------



## ianz (Aug 10, 2006)

amazing!
however it seems that it won't be able to play gba...
unless you put in a gba cart that tells the ds that the data is in the ds slot.
like a reversed passme


----------



## Lily (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds very promising.

As people may have seen me mentioning in different threads, the Ultra FlashPass/NinjaPass DS Flash are both very poor kits - do not spend your hard-earned money on them!

This kit looks like it solves two immediate problems - size and writing speed. How it is for everything else is TBD, but sounds good.


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree with HC that 512MB is large enough (I currently have 14 titles on one of my 512MB cards). however, I also don't particularly care for the usb connector on the cart. I think that they would have been better off to raise the price by 5-15usd and include some sort of usb to nds cart adapter for your drag 'n dropping of images on it (much like the cf and sd to usb reader/writers).


----------



## barakku (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds interesting. We'll wait and see what will be the *real*compatibility. The miniUSB plug on the cart leaves me very doubtful about the sturdiness of this device, that's too thin to offer enough resistance IMHO. Hope to be wrong.


----------



## jigaboo (Aug 10, 2006)

Sweet product. Almost makes me regret ordering an SCL, but I needed one right now so whatever. HOWEVER, I would advise AGAINST preordering from Divineo.COM. I am on their "preorder list" for the SCL, and it's an utter waste of time. Every other company has already had multiple shipments of the SCL except from Divineo.com (and they were the first to "preorder" it). Even today, it's still in "preorder" status. Even the G6 folk are still waiting for their "preordered" (which is now set to "7 day" although it's take way more than 7 days for people to get their orders) G6 lites.

Caveat emptor - these guys are terrible at fulfilling orders. You "preorder" at your own risk. Note: I'm talking about Divineo.COM - not Divineo.CN who by most reports are pretty quick with their orders. Wait for others to get this product, and I can almost guarantee you will receive it faster.

J


----------



## inter4ever (Aug 10, 2006)

What will this card handle better than G6 other than the free gba slot?I doubt it will work with out patching but we will see soon enough.It also can't play gba games.And for the free gba slot the ram accessory isn't avaiable seprately so you have to get the browser afterall,and the rumble pack isn't that great,connectivity with gba needs an original cartridge a flashcart won't work.


----------



## deeplennon (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(jigaboo @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> I would advise AGAINST preordering from Divineo.COM. I am on their "preorder list" for the SCL, and it's an utter waste of time. Every other company has already had multiple shipments of the SCL except from Divineo.com (and they were the first to "preorder" it).


For what it's worth I ordered an SCL from Linker4u on monday (at the time said it was preorder) and a G6 lite from Real Hot Stuff on wednesday, both shipped the next day.

I've never ordered from Divineo, but it sounds like either Linker4u or Real Hot Stuff are a better option.  The latter being located in New Jersey.


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay by the way things are evolving my guess is that the perfect flash kit will be out at the beginning of next year. Well, perfect enough for me to buy anyway. I've been waiting for a while.


----------



## Lily (Aug 10, 2006)

For those concerned about the patching - the only reason we need to patch DS games at the moment is so that they'll save properly - they're not supposed to be run from the GBA port you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An authentic DS flash solution would need no patching, as the games would be able to save the way they expect.


----------



## kakem0nster (Aug 10, 2006)

No patching sounds great for us that can't or won't run Windows software (Linux and Mac users). I also guess the power consumption will be lower than nopass + gba flash cart, since it's only one device. And no sticking out! This will be on my to buy list if it works as adveritsed.


----------



## ledats (Aug 10, 2006)

Aw, great... 3 days after I ordered my G6 lite, this thing is announced... Oh well, let's all just wait for the reviews to drop in so we can see if this really is "da shitz"...


----------



## preelude (Aug 10, 2006)

this thing is nice, but still not perfect

perfect = slot1 cart w/ no patching + no flashme + microsd slot


----------



## science (Aug 10, 2006)

It looks good, but the mini B connector on it is really a downside IMO. Can't wait for the review, though!


----------



## MisterMaze (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You saw the DS Xtreme at GBAtemp FIRST!


 WTF? Nope, I didn't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't tell me where I saw things first! O.O!


----------



## Hero-Link (Aug 10, 2006)

hmmm... the big problem for me is GBA support... and that is none


----------



## erbsland (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(preelude @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> this thing is nice, but still not perfect
> 
> perfect = slot1 cart w/ no patching + no flashme + microsd slot


QFMFT
that's exactly what I am also waiting for!

then I'll get a 2GB microSD and the fun can begin


----------



## squall3031 (Aug 10, 2006)

if i am to get this, i would like a good flashcard with the best GBA game compatibility. Which one is the best ?


----------



## retrohead (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.ds-x.com/


----------



## supermecleboss (Aug 10, 2006)

official site : http://www.ds-xtreme.com/


----------



## T-hug (Aug 10, 2006)

Very interesting... the GBA support doesn't bother me as you could use this exclusivly in the DS slot for NDS ROMs then keep your current G6/M3/SC Lite  packed with GBA/Homebrew in the GBA slot.  Alot of the features sound too good to be true tho imo, alot like some of the claims on the M3 box... SNES anyone?
I'm interested in the Ninja DS more than this for now.


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 10, 2006)

That flash vid is awesome!  Sounds like some cheezy pron.


----------



## Teun (Aug 10, 2006)

Ah, I might even consider buying this, if the price is not TOO high.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sounds awesome..


----------



## zone97 (Aug 10, 2006)

I think the DS link will be a better product, as long as the interface is skinable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That of course the most important feature of any device.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 10, 2006)

This product fails? Why exactly would you buy this, when you could buy G6 Lite and a Passcard 3 and play GBA AND DS games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also its buttugly.


----------



## Smirre (Aug 10, 2006)

Am I the only one cheering up for no patching required? You can play every DS game there is and those which are coming in the future. You won't have to wait for firmware updates to play new games and nobody knows when for example M3 guys call it a day. 

Could this have same power consumption that original DS games have? Oh and could Nintendo make like 6gbit roms or something?


----------



## Mucuna (Aug 10, 2006)

That's a nice product, but I'd like to run media and GBA games too. I am that ambitious. So, 512mb is "nothing". If this card had at least 2gb, it would be interesting, even without media, homebrew and GBA.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 10, 2006)

The new Supercard Lite Patcher, lets you play any game now. You dont haev to wait for a new patcher for it. Supercard Lite + Superkey > Fugly DS-X (X for sux)


----------



## wabo (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks all good on paper, almost too good... remains to be seen in practice. A list of features on a web page is not hard to do. Doing it for real is another thing, look at neoflash products.

Then again, it could be the real deal but i would'nt bet on it. I'd be more than happy to be proven wrong by the device although i have no need to change my current kit.


----------



## liquoredonlife (Aug 10, 2006)

Actually in regards to the mini USB port, you'd probably never have to take it out of your DS. Just leave it there, and now you pretty much have a pseudo embedded mini USB port on your DS. So, it'd be like plugging your DS into your comp, transfer, disconnect, and play.

The slot1 probably gives some strength to the mini USB, considering how exposed it is when looking at the cartridge.

But yeah, reviews. And agreed on it seeming like a new DS flash accessory coming out every week, or every 3-4 days within the past month.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> It looks good, but the mini B connector on it is really a downside IMO. Can't wait for the review, though!



ya never know. I thought the same thing about the miniUSB on the EFALinker, but once I got one it was great.  That connector on the DS-X looks small at first, but then look at the DSL's power jack and its about the same.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 10, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't have a problem with the mini-USB connector - it's not like anyone cared with the EFA-Linker for GBA. As for writing speeds, it's just the fact that everyone has been spoiled with fast removable memory. Ditto on the size. Thanks to removable media, you guys have been spoiled for choice with regards to size - 512MB can hold plenty of roms (I can load on around 10 on my miniSD). I find the less roms I have on my card, the more likely I am to actually play right through the ones I do have - there is definitely no need for me to have 50 or so games on a single device.

But all this is almost irrelevant if you just view it as technical progress (if the claims are in fact truthful). Unpatched roms on a perfectly sized DS slot cart, not requiring any sort of passthrough?

If you want to bitch and whine, stick with what you have.


----------



## g.crow (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't have a problem with the mini-USB connector - it's not like anyone cared with the EFA-Linker for GBA. As for writing speeds, it's just the fact that everyone has been spoiled with fast removable memory. Ditto on the size. Thanks to removable media, you guys have been spoiled for choice with regards to size - 512MB can hold plenty of roms (I can load on around 10 on my miniSD). I find the less roms I have on my card, the more likely I am to actually play right through the ones I do have - there is definitely no need for me to have 50 or so games on a single device.
> 
> But all this is almost irrelevant if you just view it as technological progress (if the claims are in fact truthful). Unpatched roms on a perfectly sized DS slot cart, not requiring any sort of passthrough?
> 
> If you want to bitch and whine, stick with what you have.




second that

mars


----------



## ledats (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't have a problem with the mini-USB connector - it's not like anyone cared with the EFA-Linker for GBA. As for writing speeds, it's just the fact that everyone has been spoiled with fast removable memory. Ditto on the size. Thanks to removable media, you guys have been spoiled for choice with regards to size - 512MB can hold plenty of roms (I can load on around 10 on my miniSD). I find the less roms I have on my card, the more likely I am to actually play right through the ones I do have - there is definitely no need for me to have 50 or so games on a single device.
> 
> But all this is almost irrelevant if you just view it as technological progress (if the claims are in fact truthful). Unpatched roms on a perfectly sized DS slot cart, not requiring any sort of passthrough?
> 
> If you want to bitch and whine, stick with what you have.


Hear hear!!! Couldn't agree more!


----------



## blackeromegalon (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm willing to bear with writing speed provided it makes good on it's promises.
I'll be eagerly awaiting the reviews of this kit.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Personally, I wouldn't have a problem with the mini-USB connector - it's not like anyone cared with the EFA-Linker for GBA. As for writing speeds, it's just the fact that everyone has been spoiled with fast removable memory. Ditto on the size. Thanks to removable media, you guys have been spoiled for choice with regards to size - 512MB can hold plenty of roms (I can load on around 10 on my miniSD). I find the less roms I have on my card, the more likely I am to actually play right through the ones I do have - there is definitely no need for me to have 50 or so games on a single device.
> 
> But all this is almost irrelevant if you just view it as technological progress (if the claims are in fact truthful). Unpatched roms on a perfectly sized DS slot cart, not requiring any sort of passthrough?
> 
> If you want to bitch and whine, stick with what you have.



Thats not the problem. Since they put a Mini USB connector and its direct boot up. Its going to extremely jack up the price. Look at Ninjapass. 60 dollars just for 64 Megabytes. This thing might be more then 100. For that price you might as well and get a Supercard Lite with a Superkey and have perfect GBA compatablity and GBA roms.


----------



## charlestgarcia (Aug 10, 2006)

Could be interesting... good to see so much development going on in the DS Backup/Homebrew/Dev Market.  It really is amazing to me.  The part too is that it only make the DS stronger as a system.  I am so tired of companies like Sony trying to make it harder for coders to extend the life and useablity of their systems.  I will probably not buy this product, but know the option is out there is extremely nice!  I am still looking forward to the M3 Lite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love GBA games way too much to give up the option.  I have a ton of GBA games but hate lugging them around everwhere.


----------



## Kilko (Aug 10, 2006)

I wonder how long the battery will last with this thing in it.....


----------



## Nocturno (Aug 10, 2006)

it seems great,,  the only thing I don´t like is the usb port on the top..


----------



## zragnarok (Aug 10, 2006)

i guess this is officially bye bye to M3 and G6


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 10, 2006)

Some big claims they have... Can't wait for some reviews.


----------



## adgloride (Aug 10, 2006)

Its a great idea but 512mb isn't enough.  I'm having problems with the supercard and struggling with 1gb.  I can't see it being goodbye to m3 or the supercard all they'll do is release the same product but with a better menu and bigger flash memory.


----------



## faceless (Aug 10, 2006)

so it looks like Team Xodus is involved in the development of this... that's a promising sign...


----------



## bollocks (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www3.emu-zone.org/host/ediy/emu-hw/emuhw01.htm

DS-Link looks quite a bit more interesting. The site doesn't seem to have any more details on it, though... no idea if it'll require patching or anything.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 10, 2006)

As for the price...

I can say it will be cheap. For the 4Gb of memory it has on board... it will be cheaper than some of the competitiors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can't say anymore.


----------



## sage_inferno (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> As for writing speeds, it's just the fact that everyone has been spoiled with fast removable memory




USB 2.0 Hi-Speed mode is (480 megabits/s),(60MB/S)
not to bad for writing speed


----------



## fatfree (Aug 10, 2006)

Does it play GBA games?


----------



## bollocks (Aug 10, 2006)

Does it fuck.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 10, 2006)

No, and Sage, the actual cart will most likely be a bottleneck to the USB 2.0 Interface. So it might not transfer that fast


----------



## Xeronage (Aug 10, 2006)

So no GBA Support? Might as well buy both a simple GBA Cart with no NDS support and this.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow. It might be better than SC and M3....hmmm, no gba support as well ?


----------



## FifthE1ement (Aug 10, 2006)

Here is a pic of the PCB I pulled from their site:






FifthE1ement


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 10, 2006)

you might as well and just buy a normal Supercard Lite + Superkey then


----------



## 754boy (Aug 11, 2006)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> you might as well and just buy a normal Supercard Lite + Superkey then



That's wat I'm sticking to!!! I'm gonna wait til either the SC or M3 teams release a clone of these type
products.


----------



## ssj4android (Aug 11, 2006)

They need to release a version with a microSD reader instead. Of course, it's possible that it would then require patching. DS-Link looks nice, except it supposedly requires FlashMe. Plus, a side-loader might be better if the card is prone to fall out.


----------



## x_comp (Aug 11, 2006)

These things just get better and better. I like how these new cards slide into the top slot which means, you can finally make use of that DSL cap that covers the bottom. I doubt I'll be able to sell off my M3 somehow though but oh well... One can never keep up with technology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




512MB is a bit too small for me because I like to keep quite a selection of games on my cart. Ones for showing to friends who ask me, "Why did you go for a DS?" and, a selection of different type of games.


----------



## JPH (Aug 11, 2006)

yes, this thing is awesome. 512mb is enough space. I don't like buying SD cards anyway. I'm trying to decide if I wanna buy a G6 Lite or wait for this mug to come out.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 11, 2006)

Seriously though. This is junk. You might as well and buy a G6 Lite w/ Passcard 3. OR M3 Lite. You cant use any good homebrew.


----------



## fatfree (Aug 11, 2006)

Yea, I don't see how this card can blow other carts away if it only supports NDS games.

Looks like G6 is still tops...


----------



## kalibar (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone think there's a possibility that you could use one of these at the same time as the G6? e.g. have this thing in the DS slot and the G6 Lite in the GBA slot? Everything would still fit flush, we'd have a gig instead of 512, and we could maybe even have Opera working.

And the best part -- no shitty media-based slowdown or expensive microSD purchases.


----------



## scrawl (Aug 11, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hardware and firmware are fully upgradeable



I'm going to guess that most of the hardware is being created on a reprogrammable chip (FPGA, CPLD,etc).

Pretty good news - if for example more RAM (for processing, not storage) is needed on the device, it could be implemented with a simple firmware update.

A bigger picture view is they might be able to add GBA support in the future by reconfiguring the hardware to run in some sort of GBA mode.


----------



## kalibar (Aug 11, 2006)

_(Replying again because I thought of more to add, some of which is reiteration.)_

I just ordered a G6 Lite a couple days ago and I'm still pretty pleased with my purchase. For as cool as the DS-Xtreme looks, these guys haven't really done anything to prove themselves like the SuperCard/M3/G6 guys have especially in terms of backup compatibility and software update frequency. Remember when everyone started shitting themselves because EZ-Flash was coming out with an "almost-flush-fitting" microSD-based flashcart? The one-two punch of following products from GBalpha and Romman (G6 Lite and SuperCard Lite, respectively) sure made you feel like a chump if you dropped cash on the EZ4L. Although to be fair to the EZ team, they apparently just created the best NoPass on the market, but that's neither here nor there.

Don't get me wrong, I really want this thing to be good. And the ability to plug your miniUSB cord into the top of the card is definitely fucking stylish -- it's like having a miniUSB spot right on the DS itself, so loading/deleting shit on your flashcart could definitely seem like "oh, now I am plugging my DS into the computer because it has a USB plug". Certainly adds an illusion of overall cohesiveness to the console itself and the whole idea of copying shit from a computer to a proprietary Nintendo handheld.

The moral of the story is that if this concept is even remotely successful, GBalpha and Romman will be all the fuck over it. Wait for Slot-1 version's of the G6, M3, and SuperCard. Hell, if they're smart about it they'll end up finding a way to let you have the 512MB in your DS slot work in harmony with the 512MB in your GBA slot's G6 Lite (or greater space if you're using one of the other kits).


----------



## cracker (Aug 11, 2006)

Man this is a sexy piece of hardware. The only thing I'm wondering is if it will work with the new AR. Yes I am a damn cheater and love doin it.


----------



## ghostavel (Aug 11, 2006)

if u can run ds games from the gba slot,i cant see why you cant run gba games from the ds slot,plus teamxodus is a well known team.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm a tad annoyed at the haters who are bashing this product before anyone can see what it's capable of.

Of course it won't be able to play GBA games, but I'll say it again, you guys have been lucky. Just because the encryption on the DS slot wasn't broken straight away means almost all devices up until now have used the GBA slot allowing you to play GBA games - it doesn't mean that a PROPER (if the claims are true) NDS flash cart is inferior, it means that there were some quirks when it came to GBA slot that gave GBA slot devices some extra functionality. To be honest I still consider any sort of passthrough method a bit of a "dirty hack", because NDS software was never meant to run from the GBA slot. I'm sure many of you are bitching just because you bought the 'latest thing', and now you're jealous because you don't want to buy or can't afford the new 'latest thing'. Remember, there's many of us who have been around since before the DS (read the name of the site) who have GBA flash carts from a long time back anyway - just because you joined up recently after you got a DS doesn't mean you can whinge and whine that this device doesn't play GBA games.


----------



## richardfong (Aug 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 11 2006 said:


> I'm a tad annoyed at the haters who are bashing this product before anyone can see what it's capable of.
> 
> Of course it won't be able to play GBA games, but I'll say it again, you guys have been lucky. Just because the encryption on the DS slot wasn't broken straight away means almost all devices up until now have used the GBA slot allowing you to play GBA games - it doesn't mean that a PROPER (if the claims are true) NDS flash cart is inferior, it means that there were some quirks when it came to GBA slot that gave GBA slot devices some extra functionality. To be honest I still consider any sort of passthrough method a bit of a "dirty hack", because NDS software was never meant to run from the GBA slot. I'm sure many of you are bitching just because you bought the 'latest thing', and now you're jealous because you don't want to buy or can't afford the new 'latest thing'. Remember, there's many of us who have been around since before the DS (read the name of the site) who have GBA flash carts from a long time back anyway - just because you joined up recently after you got a DS doesn't mean you can whinge and whine that this device doesn't play GBA games.


I completely agree Dirtie, and also, to those who think the menu interface is "cheesy", the website says it will have a "Custom Operating System". Hopefully this means we can modify the menu. If not, im sure people will find ways to skin the menus, im guessing basic image files will be used like other cards..


----------



## Lily (Aug 11, 2006)

QUOTE(kalibar @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Does anyone think there's a possibility that you could use one of these at the same time as the G6? e.g. have this thing in the DS slot and the G6 Lite in the GBA slot? Everything would still fit flush, we'd have a gig instead of 512, and we could maybe even have Opera working.
> 
> The NinjaPass DS Flash & Ultra FlashPass already allow this to a certain extent, so yes, the possibility is there - whether or not the DS Extreme people allow that functionality remains to be seen.
> 
> ...



The best NoPass on the market is the Neo MK4-Mini, not the EZ-Pass. Followed closely (IMO) by the Ultra PassKey. The EZ team has fallen from grace I think, and they certainly won't be redeemed by a Pass device that every team/company down to DATEL have created.


----------



## Knolly (Aug 11, 2006)

Hm...

Just a thought...

Will this boot from the main menu of the DS, appearing as a game in the DS slot?  If so, this can easily be used in conjunction with at least the G6 Lite (only one I know for sure) for quite a good gaming experience.

At least with the G6 Lite, if you don't have a NoPass inserted, it boots up to the main menu and if you can launch the G6 Lite from the GBA slot and go right to GBA mode.  So basically, if you had the DS-Xtreme too, you'd have 512 MB for DS games, and 512 MB for GBA games.


----------



## beedog19 (Aug 11, 2006)

Some of the hate is re-goddamn-diculous. It looks like a very promising cart and this in concert with my newly aquired g6l for gba games would be great. Let's see if they can deliver.



			
				knolly said:
			
		

> Hm...
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I was thinkin since your ds would need a passdevice/flashme to boot the g6lite in ds mode.


----------



## inter4ever (Aug 11, 2006)

Well it would be great if they allowed their flashcart to act like a nopass so that people can have multiple flashcarts at the same time(and double the storage)


----------



## richardfong (Aug 11, 2006)

any projected release date as yet?


----------



## ssj4android (Aug 11, 2006)

Is the RAM expansion cart sold seperately? If so, it should be possible to use Opera. It should work with games that use the rumble pack and communicate with GBA games as well.


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 11, 2006)

You know there are two things that they never really mentioned here in the features list and they are by far the most important but everyone missed it because they based everything on assumptions?

1) How ROMs are handled (remember, 'clean' roms have been stripped of encryption)
2) How saving works (remember, you need a special file to save the games too...wouldn't that require patching?)


----------



## Noobix (Aug 11, 2006)

Aye carumba...can't wait for the reviews!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am extremely happy with my EZ4Lite and EZpass 3, but this thing sounds like perfect a partner.  (Can use the EZ4lite for DS+GBA games, video etc, and this for any "problem" DS games.  )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We sure do live in interesting times!!!


----------



## kelvinate (Aug 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Aug 11 2006 said:


> You know there are two things that they never really mentioned here in the features list and they are by far the most important but everyone missed it because they based everything on assumptions?
> 
> 1) How ROMs are handled (remember, 'clean' roms have been stripped of encryption)
> 2) How saving works (remember, you need a special file to save the games too...wouldn't that require patching?)






1) I have always though that all ROMs released have encryption. thats why flashme doesnt ask for RSA key. and the passme require a full game chipset to run.

2) They said the cart will have EEprom, but also I hope they have a save manager.

This definitly looks on the way to be a good NDS flash card.


----------



## Madrigal (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks like a nice product, but I'm going to wait on it. It's new tech and I think I'll wait a few months or so until it's perfected and the SC and M3 teams make theirs. I'd rather have one from them than these teams I've never heard of.


----------



## cory1492 (Aug 11, 2006)

Just a couple of things to point out:
_speed_ -If they use a flash chip like what is currently used on removable media, writing speed wont be an issue and it should also work like removeable media (format, FAT etc). Remains to be seen, judging by the pic on their site though it could very well be a high speed chip like what is found inside a MS Duo or SD card. Perhaps some of you have even seen those SD cards with the built in USB connection so they work as jump drives?

_Encryption _-of the ROM isnt as big of an issue as some seem to think, once you get the menu running/crypted so it will run, you have conrol of the DS and could fuddle the encryption engine so "clean" ROMS can work... if anything one _may_ have to decrypt the secure area of existing dumps (though that really could/should be taken care of by the loader).

_DS cart file system _-You all probably have an idea about bankswitching already, how GBA flashcarts use bank switching to make multiple ROMs appear to the GBA as if they are at the 0 mark on the data bus and run properly... well, the same could be done with the memory chip on the DS - I really dont see why it couldnt be done also with a TF card or an onboard flash.

To me those are the obstacles that would need to be overcome to satisfy the most picky buyers... not too many, hey?

What it will really come down to is quality. The hardware build quality (which IMHO seems pretty decent by the flash pics). Also, the quality of the software/updates being the biggest flaw that can cause _any_ of these types of products to suffer in opinion and thus sales - NeoFlash comes to mind here to me, for "warez users" (commercial ROM users) software complaints are the biggest thing I see day to day, _rarely_ are peoples problems related ONLY to the hardware itself (though their flasher can be a real pain, normally its problem is still _software_ related).

If it (software AND hardware) is quality, the _biggest benefit_ I can see from this is commercial software dev studios having a much cheaper option than the official Big-N writing hardware (the carts arent too pricey, I gather, the writer is though...) to put out in-development projects to 3rd parties for beta testing at a low cost, which, in my mind equals far better quality games to the DS users  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amy rate, if you read this far thanks for listening to me prattle on. I look forward to a "staff review" to see how this one turns out (and have to say too thanks for the warnings about the NinjaDS flashcart - looks can indeed be deceiving)


----------



## FifthE1ement (Aug 11, 2006)

I think the best thing about this product is that it can run clean roms. This means we don't have to wait for updates from the devs of the company to play the newest games. It basically makes this product hassle free!

FifthE1ement


----------



## shadow1w2 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I can wait for a bigger card to come out.
512 megs is a big step from my 32meg EZFA cart.
However it'll be great to just have my EZFA and a nice little card like this.
Though my EZFA is getting a little old already. Still love the thing though :3

Some more waiting time and we should see some more options to choose from.
A nice MicroSD version would be nice too.

I want to use a card like this for something like Moonshell rather than just games. So Im gonna wait for bigger versions and other options to arise first.
Though if this one is inexpensive, then Id probly get one anyway :3

Oh ya, it better run homebrew well >.<
Im getting tired of worrying about what cart I need to use just to try out aa nice homebrew prog. Plus the lack of GBA cart support alt of homebrews seem to lack now.

This card might be a dream come true. Cant wait to see some reviews.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 11, 2006)

man, this looks so fucking extreeeme!!!!!!!!


----------



## tshu (Aug 11, 2006)

Xtreme, with a capital X, so you just KNOW it has to be good!!!


----------



## TheStump (Aug 11, 2006)

i think these new DS slot based cards are great, cause now you guys can run games from GBA cart and DS, what are you worrying about size when you have media in both slots. If you have already bought a new GBA Lite cart. Flash you DS and buy a DSslot cart if you are complaining about size, now you have double, thats pretty simple. and maybe you could also put the pass device roms on these carts and then not worry about getting a passme device too. Win win i say. im planning on prolly getting both.

maybe M3lite and DSlink, thats seems good. Now i just have find a way to get money...


----------



## inter4ever (Aug 11, 2006)

shaunj66 do you have a beta unit,have you tired it or is that the info that the developrs give you?


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 11, 2006)

QUOTE(inter4ever @ Aug 11 2006 said:


> shaunj66 do you have a beta unit,have you tired it or is that the info that the developrs give you?


I don't have a beta unit unfortunately...

A person involved with the project has confirmed it.


----------



## tshu (Aug 11, 2006)

This seems to be shaping up to become the greatest NDS flash device yet, and completely out of left field too. The only flaw is the fact that I would rather have removable media, as 512MB just isn't quite enough for my liking. But if the price is right, then this will be super *X*TREME!


----------



## DS-X Guru (Aug 11, 2006)

For all of you who want to discuss live with other people diggin the DS-Xtreme, you can visit our Official Channel on IRC. We are on the Efnet Network; Channel #ds-x.

You are all Welcome!


----------



## TM_Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2006)

And what about GBA/DS Compatibility?
And perfomance?(runs games at full-speed and no slow-downs)


----------



## Edirol (Aug 11, 2006)

This card seems to be able to do microsd in the DS slot:

http://www.qj.net/DSLink-Revealed/pg/49/aid/61073


----------



## corbs132 (Aug 11, 2006)

thats the dslink, not dsx


----------



## cornaljoe (Aug 11, 2006)

QUOTE(DS-X Guru @ Aug 11 2006 said:


> For all of you who want to discuss live with other people diggin the DS-Xtreme, you can visit our Official Channel on IRC. We are on the Efnet Network; Channel #ds-x.
> 
> You are all Welcome!



If he is part of the DS-X Team, then we can see some english(not engrish) support.


----------



## martin88 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice, good thing I didn't purchase a G6 Lite yet. Why get G6 Lite when you can get next generation flashcart(card?) like this?


----------



## richardfong (Aug 11, 2006)

so can anyone guesstimate whether you will be able to save as normal on the DS-X as if you were playing the game normally or do you think the card will use its own system?


----------



## Hairy (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmmm, this product looks really hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can't wait to see a review on it!


----------



## Crygor64 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank goodness for GBATEMP!  Without your excellent reviews I would be lost.  I only wish I knew about you guys before I bought the old Super Card.

Anyway, how about some more pictures of this new cart?  Would it help if I said "pretty please?"


----------



## gbtemp111 (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW! that is impressive. no gba support, but that is perfect for those that don't care. they should somehow cover up the usb mini port on the top, though...eh, guess it's not that bad.


----------



## assassinz (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Edirol @ Aug 11 2006 said:


> This card seems to be able to do microsd in the DS slot:
> 
> http://www.qj.net/DSLink-Revealed/pg/49/aid/61073



I can see the M3 team coming out with something like that too. We'll have to see, but it seems everyone is trying to keep up with one another concerning smaller sized flash carts for the NDS, so it's only  a matter of time.


----------



## Konamix02 (Aug 12, 2006)

Great my Christmas looks like it's starting to look good this year. 
DSLite
G6 Lite
DS-X
That would be the best ever to me. Now I dont have to worry about having to lose my SD card whenever I take it out. If you guys are worried about the miniUSB thing on it, maybe they can make a little cap thing to go over it so it'll be sturdy and it wont get dust in it while you're using it. G6 should have had a miniusb in their flash cart too. Now all you guys that were complaining that DS should have a USB port, now you got one. I hope it's under $90 since the G6 Lite is that price too.


----------



## inter4ever (Aug 12, 2006)

I dont think supercard and M3 will quickly release those ds cards.Supercard lite hasnt completed a month and m3 lite wasnt even released,if they do this they will harm their own business.


----------



## archangelz (Aug 12, 2006)

It's available for pre-order at divineo network!! priced at $125


----------



## archangelz (Aug 12, 2006)

I would order from divineo.cn and not .com though. I've had very bad experiences with .com and I'm still waiting for my G6Lite pre-order... I might consider cancelling as my G6Lite will probably arrive at the same time this DS-X from .cn

In either case, it make sense the thing costs a bit more... probably the cost of the USB controller and what not.


----------



## Prema (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> As for the price...
> 
> I can say it will be cheap. For the 4Gb of memory it has on board... it will be cheaper than some of the competitiors.
> 
> ...



Divineo wants to rip us off, they want 125$ for the DS-X

http://www.divineo.com/cgi-bin/div-us/dd-ds-dsxt4

modshipstore lists the ds-x for 50€ !!! This is the real deal

http://www.modchip-store.co.uk/Ds-Xtreme-p-255.html

Shame on you Divineo !

Long live the modship-store


----------



## deadlocke (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Prema @ Aug 11 2006 said:


> Divineo wants to rip us off, they want 125$ for the DS-X
> 
> http://www.divineo.com/cgi-bin/div-us/dd-ds-dsxt4
> 
> ...



Holy shit! Thats like another DS lite right there. Converting modship-stores pounds to USD ammounts to almost half Divineo's price. Highway robbery.


----------



## archangelz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hm... I guess I know where I'll be ordering from then...

Hope they modchip-store doesn't pull a WINSUNX with the G6s...
First they went for $40ish at pre-order... then suddenly they jumped to $80 after they got flooded with orders and they just pulled the orginal product


----------



## Darth_Small (Aug 12, 2006)

So no news of a plastic thingy to cover up the usb-connection? Shallow as it may be, that is a deal-break for me. I don't want my DS lite exposing its innards like a cheap tart!


----------



## ebcubs03 (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Darth_Small @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> So no news of a plastic thingy to cover up the usb-connection? Shallow as it may be, that is a deal-break for me. I don't want my DS lite exposing its innards like a cheap tart!



Lots of things have exposed USB ports.. It hurts nothing. Sounds like it's just a superficial problem.


----------



## Prema (Aug 12, 2006)

Prize has been confirmed with 99€ / 125$

Release is within 6 weeks

Source is the Efnet Channel DS-X


----------



## diamdim (Aug 12, 2006)

And to think i bought G6 lite last week. Damn!!!


----------



## preelude (Aug 12, 2006)

$125? + wait until October? no thanks.

g6lite can be had for $80 + $20 passcard3 = $100 plus it can play GBA.

or supercard lite $50 + 512mb microsd $25 + superkey $20 = $95


----------



## enarky (Aug 12, 2006)

" * 100% homebrew compatible."

???

Compatible my ass, they better explain how they do this soon, as I don't believe one word of that statement - even call it a blatant lie until they prove otherwise. All homebrew until now was specifically programmed for reading from the GBA Slot, each card (M3, SC/SCL, GBAMP) needs its own specific drivers. So unless they have a generic patcher for fatlib to "reroute" GBA Access to the NDS Slot and their card this is impossible.

Maybe they'll release a driver that can be added to fatlib, but existing homebrew must still be recompiled to access this card.


----------



## Da-Huntha (Aug 12, 2006)

Hmm, for those who want to play with  the Rumble pack or other GBA slot perhipicals this could be a nice solution... assuming it can access the GBA slot.


----------



## faceless (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(enarky @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> " * 100% homebrew compatible."
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


yeah that claim has me baffled...

unless they plan to ship out cards to homebrew devs and have them all update in the 6 weeks before the card is out...


----------



## bollocks (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(deadlocke @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Prema @ Aug 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Divineo wants to rip us off, they want 125$ for the DS-X
> ...



The price on modchip-store is now £67.99 (=US$128.86). The phrase "way too fucking expensive" comes to mind. I'm going to wait and see how this DS-Link works out.


----------



## superbo3 (Aug 12, 2006)

i think its a very good and cheap price , a m3 with a passkey and a sd card and a sd reader/writer is alot more expensive then this....


----------



## midigear (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(superbo3 @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> i think its a very good and cheap price , a m3 with a passkey and a sd card and a sd reader/writer is alot more expensive then this....



umm... according to which site?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you can get passcard3 for as low as $19 USD 
(Yet they are going to lower that price soon, with new ver. 4 PCB, wait and see  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
G6L for $79 USD (Which is already jacked up 15-20 bucks for English users)

M3 perfect Mini $63.90

SD writer cost 5 bucks... but if you already got your SC or stuff, 
you don't need to buy one anyways..


----------



## superbo3 (Aug 12, 2006)

well since i live in europe my choice of shops are alittle more limited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was checking shop.01media.com

m3 + passkey 2 bundle = 99€
then i would need a sd card and a reader/writer

reader/writer ive found the cheapst in shops = 27€
then the sd card a 512 mb one is 40€

in total thats 166€ (211$usd)


----------



## midigear (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(superbo3 @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> in total thats 166€ (211$usd)



Holy molly!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess you guys must be leading a fancy life out there, 
so expensive for everything.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if people are willing to pay the price of a DS Lite for a flash card, 
I hope they will. (DS Lite here, USD$129.00)


----------



## Prema (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Midigear 

what do you think of the announcement of the G6DS on yyjoy? Is it real?
They want to have that one out in October and their support is great!


----------



## midigear (Aug 12, 2006)

Some said it was just a business strategy to stop people's hype from DS-X and DSLINK, 
which means - fake news, released to disturb others. (They been playing this way since day one)

Some said It was a leak out info from GBAalpha 
(Confirmed by YY. Though if the news was a fake, YY’s credibility will be questioned)

Personally, I want to see the real thing before any Blah-blah. 

*Show me the PCB*,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



show me the official blue-print+prototype, at least show me the case of the card. 

Otherwise, October release of G6DS, sounds nothing but a rumor.


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 12, 2006)

Can't waitfor the review!


----------



## Darth_Small (Aug 12, 2006)

Could you guys link me to the G6DS news? I don't see it on the yyjoy.com front page, but I don't read japanese on the other hand. Is it just an announcment without pics?


----------



## ssj4android (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Aug 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(inter4ever @ Aug 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > shaunj66 do you have a beta unit,have you tired it or is that the info that the developrs give you?
> ...



They have to be bullshitting, there's no way it could have 100% homebrew compatibility out of the box. I don't trust them on the rest of their claims, either.


----------



## Sobtanian (Aug 12, 2006)

and I too just received my g6 lite a few days ago, after preordering it 3 weeks ago


----------



## lars (Aug 12, 2006)

Haha, complaining about the price?

I will buy 100+ units (all of them) and will sell them double the price, or, 200 $ hehehehhe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Smartass me


----------



## Prema (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Darth_Small @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> Could you guys link me to the G6DS news? I don't see it on the yyjoy.com front page, but I don't read *japanese* on the other hand. Is it just an announcment without pics?



Here, but it´s chinese  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.yyjoy.com/yy/?p=1166#comments


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 12, 2006)

Why are people complaining about the size? Most DS games are 512Mb so you can fit 8 of those.


----------



## beedog19 (Aug 12, 2006)

just use google language tools and translate it from chinese to english like so...



			
				prema said:
			
		

> Here, but it´s chinese happy.gif
> 
> http://www.yyjoy.com/yy/?p=1166#comments



Edit: fixed it, sorry for breaking it...


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(lars @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> Haha, complaining about the price?
> 
> I will buy 100+ units (all of them) and will sell them double the price, or, 200 $ hehehehheÂ
> 
> ...



Die in a burning pit, please.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Darth_Small @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> So no news of a plastic thingy to cover up the usb-connection? Shallow as it may be, that is a deal-break for me. I don't want my DS lite exposing its innards like a cheap tart!


What about the power port on the back of your DS? Maybe you shouldn't have bought a DS Lite because it's visible?


----------



## cracker (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah those dumb bastards at Nintendo -- what the hell were they thinking leaving the DS slot open too?! They should have just filled any openings in the plastic because the DS Lite is ALL about looks -- screw the gaming!


----------



## bollocks (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(superbo3 @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> well since i live in europe my choice of shops are alittle more limited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth_Small (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Darth_Small @ Aug 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > So no news of a plastic thingy to cover up the usb-connection? Shallow as it may be, that is a deal-break for me. I don't want my DS lite exposing its innards like a cheap tart!
> ...



Two wrongs doesn't make a right, you know!

Thanks for the link Prema and beedog19. I can't access it now, but from what I remember it said that they have been working on it for some time and it will be released in mid-october. It will be available in 4Gb and 8Gb and will be USB 2.0 compatible. 

It also said in bold at the end that the news have been confirmed, so I think it's legit. From my limited experience, pictures of new flash-cart products appear a few weeks before release so I expect pics to surface in the middle of september maybe(?).


----------



## superbo3 (Aug 13, 2006)

bollocks: well if i buy outside europe theres a pretty good chance it will be taken in customs and that can only add alot up in price and have me do a hell of peperwork and stuff to get it out.


----------



## DS-X Guru (Aug 13, 2006)

The 100% Homebrew Compatible statement was a miss-interpretation. It actually means "The guys behind DS-X are fully (100%) supporting the Homebrew Community" - Now i am not saying the DS-Xtreme is less compatible with homebrew then 100%, or more - I simply am saying the compatibility ratio on Homebrew has not been officially announced. 

I've contacted shaun to change that also... Sorry for any confusion this made, it is entirely my fault and i take the blame for it. You can check out the thread in the DS-Xtreme section where i actually explained it somewhat more indepth how this "missinterpretation" happened.


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, i'm not 100% knowledgeable of mini usb-b, i do know for the most part about USB: There are pins for transmitting power (how else do you think you can plug a jumpdrive in where theres no battery), ground pin, and data transfer pins. I found this site in German which shows which pins are witch (i dont speak german so its confusing) http://www.hardware-bastelkiste.info/usb.html

I don't know about everyone else here, but i take my DS everywhere. I play in the light rain. My pants often get totally soaked when it rains because i don't believe in umbrellas. While jumpdrives have covers, this doesn't. And my DS is on 24/7. (Almost unbelieveable, huh?) But when it rains in south florida, it pours, and if water touches and bridges the pins in this card, i might have a fried DS card thing, or (a whole fried DS)!

So i'd really like to see them add a little rubber coverer over the USB because that can be a problem to some other people (besides me maybe)

Also since USB carries power, (5V i think) how would this card respond to taking power from the pins in the DS Slot-1 and the pins from the USB? This may be too much (i don't know all the electrical jargon, sorry) power and fry the chip!

So until DS-X Guru (or someone else) can tell me how they're gonna deal with these power surges (some onboard whatever and rubber cover) you have ONE really unsatisfied potential customer.

If anyone else can post a link to a chart explaining USB pins, I'd be grateful.

Also if anyone can explain which DS pins are for what would be cool. So would extra specs on how fast we can expect read/write speeds (even though i'm patient; still using a slow-speed SD)

**I worry not about the power connector, for it only recieves power, and does not have any problem being branched, unless it was branched while its charging. Usually when it comes time to charge the DS, the contacts are dry.


----------



## fatfree (Aug 14, 2006)

The DS Lite itself has a power port and two headphone ports that are uncovered.  That makes 3 ports on the DS Lite that is uncovered.  Maybe you should be more worry about those first.

In my opinion, I don't think there is anything to worry about.  All cell phones have at least 1 open connector port, usually for the charging, but some have exposed headset ports also, but some of them are uncovered.  Phones are most likely carried in pockects than DS Lite, but I haven't heard of any cases of cell phones or DS Lite being shorted yet.


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't have a DS lite, and those are on the bottom. Water falls off the DS before it gets down there. In a wet pocket, the contacts are actually more inside of the DS (can you REALLY see the contacts for the headphones?) But the other connector next to the headphones are never going to be used by me, so a way to protect that (and differentiate my DS from other people's) i just put a little dab of glue and covered it up.

Cell phone charging contacts only recieve power, and i don't think people will charge a wet cell phone. And all the cell phones i've ever owned and seen have a covered headset jack (i have no clue about razrs tho)

My main question though is how will it deal with recieving power from the DS slot1 and the mini usb? For water bridging/shorting i could just stick a wedge of styrofoam in it. I just wanted to know what DS-Xtreme is going to do about it.


----------



## martin88 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't think you're suppose to play DS in the rain, or use any electronic.


----------



## Hajaz (Aug 14, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Aug 14 2006 said:


> I don't have a DS lite, and those are on the bottom. Water falls off the DS before it gets down there. In a wet pocket, the contacts are actually more inside of the DS (can you REALLY see the contacts for the headphones?) But the other connector next to the headphones are never going to be used by me, so a way to protect that (and differentiate my DS from other people's) i just put a little dab of glue and covered it up.
> 
> Cell phone charging contacts only recieve power, and i don't think people will charge a wet cell phone. And all the cell phones i've ever owned and seen have a covered headset jack (i have no clue about razrs tho)
> 
> My main question though is how will it deal with recieving power from the DS slot1 and the mini usb? For water bridging/shorting i could just stick a wedge of styrofoam in it. I just wanted to know what DS-Xtreme is going to do about it.




its not because theres a usb port on the card that the pins that are used for power are actually beeing used.
they might aswell be *not* connected to anything inside the DS-X


----------



## TheVirus (Aug 14, 2006)

Too expensive and doesn't support GBA, no thanks. I'd pay less than half.


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 14, 2006)

Man Hajaz, you make it sound so obvious! *hits head*
...
I'd still like to know what's really going to happen about this. 'Cause i have a feeling some people are going to just want to have the flashcart connected or something else. I'll probably find out weeks after the "offical" release because most people probably wouldn't consider reviewing about that.


----------



## Lily (Aug 14, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> Well, i'm not 100% knowledgeable of mini usb-b, i do know for the most part about USB: There are pins for transmitting power (how else do you think you can plug a jumpdrive in where theres no battery), ground pin, and data transfer pins. I found this site in German which shows which pins are witch (i dont speak german so its confusing) http://www.hardware-bastelkiste.info/usb.html
> 
> I don't know about everyone else here, but i take my DS everywhere. I play in the light rain. My pants often get totally soaked when it rains because i don't believe in umbrellas. While jumpdrives have covers, this doesn't. And my DS is on 24/7. (Almost unbelieveable, huh?) But when it rains in south florida, it pours, and if water touches and bridges the pins in this card, i might have a fried DS card thing, or (a whole fried DS)!
> 
> ...



An open USB connector is the same as the already open power connector on the back of your DS. There's nothing to do with power going on there until you PLUG IT IN somewhere. The USB port only uses the 5V pin to carry current when connected to a computer. While the DS-Xtreme is plugged into your DS the USB port would be effectively dead, just like the power port.

That being said, if you play in the rain with the already open power connector (and I'd assume you have somethin in both the DS slot & the GBA slot to keep water out of there too) and your DS hasn't already retained water and fried when you plugged in it, that you would have nothing to worry about. You shouldn't play with any electronics in the rain (unless they're specifically waterproof) so if you do that and your equipment gets ruined, you can't blame the DS-Xtreme team for not providing a cover - you're the one that took the product outside of it's expected usage conditions. If you're going to do that, it's your responsibility to cover all open ports.

I'm sure if DS-X Guru reads this he may suggest for the sake of your sanity that a cover that plugs into the USB port is a good idea - but failing that, it does not generate power on it's own, so leaving the plug uncovered is the same as leaving any other open port of your DS uncovered.


----------



## Hellfenix (Aug 14, 2006)

Who would play with any electronic device in the rain? O.o
I'm pretty sure that you can get a rubber thingy or a plastic thingy to protect your usb-b slot from an electronic store.


----------



## halljames (Aug 14, 2006)

Well I have just pre-order mine here in the UK.

I dont even have a DS yet.  I used to have one, but sold it for a PSP.  The I sold the PSP for a GP2x, but if I can now play NDS games with minimal of fuss, then I will gladly go out and buy a DS Lite.

Cool


----------



## shadow1w2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh ya! 100% homebrew support all the way!
This is a definite buy for me.
However, I think I'll wait for the 4Gbit to go down in price or until an 8Gbit one is released.
Id rather have a 16Gbit size for all the homebrew and music I'll have loaded onto it.

I do hope there wont be too much need for reprograming in order for the homebrerw to support the file system.
I know that the SD card thing is supported in most libaries but I wonder if this will work all too differntly.

Finally my wait has paid off though.
This is defnitly my card :3
However, whats the drawbacks gonna be?
Theres gotta be some problem with it. Like unable to save, or odd sav file support.
Guess we'll see when we see.


----------



## Blight (Aug 26, 2006)

I just wanted to add:
When water evaporates it doesn't take the salt with it.
Water is a very bad conductor without salt or some other aid.
It's not shorting out that makes electronics left in the rain fail, it's plain old rust.
The leads just rust away and stop conducting electricity.

btw, I'm not sure this is already said but I don't see listed anywhere that the ds-x is compatible with even 1 ds game...
Maybe it's just homebrew...


----------

